# The Guy At The End Of The Bar...



## Catscankim (Aug 7, 2020)

Tell me what your pet is doing right now, but call it

The guy at the end of the bar is....

The guy at the end of the bar is licking the chair.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 7, 2020)

.....sleeping with my husband.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is snoring


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 7, 2020)

At least two of the three guys over there are probably sleeping with my husband while I’m at work. The third is probably passed out in the hall


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is most likely laying across my daughter lap and asking to have inside his ears scratched


----------



## MGM (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is looking at my expectantly with a ball in his mouth.


----------



## goat soap rulz! (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is watching zootopia with me!


----------



## TheDebby (Aug 7, 2020)

The Guy at the end of the bar is trying to eat my food.


----------



## TashaBird (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is staring at me while I eat my snack.


----------



## Becky1024 (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is looking out the car window.
The other guy in the bar is sleeping in my bed.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 7, 2020)

That guy at the end of the bar kept coming into the bathroom and making comments about my choice to take a bath instead of sleeping. When I “finally” went to bed he walked around my face for a few minutes before plopping down and purring so hard he ended up throwing up. Once everything was cleared out he came back, he curled up in my arms and purred so loud I started wondering if we had ear plugs in the house


----------



## atiz (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is waiting for dinner and getting impatient. An very impatient fellow.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is sitting on my feet watching me eat tacos


----------



## Kiti Williams (Aug 7, 2020)

The guys at the end of the bar are begging me for a treat!  The guy at the other end of the bar is licking his bum!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar pees with a stuffed raccoon in her mouth


----------



## AliOop (Aug 8, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is snuggled up with the other girl at the end of the (roosting) bar, who has her beak tucked under the first girl’s wing.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> The girl at the end of the bar is snuggled up with the other girl at the end of the (roosting) bar, who has her beak tucked under the first girl’s wing.


Awwwwww. Cuteness


----------



## AliOop (Aug 8, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Awwwwww. Cuteness


Totally! They are banty Cochins who waddle like little old ladies in hoop dresses, cluck like mini foghorns, and lay eggs only slightly bigger than mini chocolate Easter eggs. Our other chickens are smarter and tougher, and lay better eggs, but these sweeties with their silky grey feathers follow me around just to chat with me.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Totally! They are banty Cochins who waddle like little old ladies in hoop dresses, cluck like mini foghorns, and lay eggs only slightly bigger than mini chocolate Easter eggs. Our other chickens are smarter and tougher, and lay better eggs, but these sweeties with their silky grey feathers follow me around just to chat with me.


you just upped the cuteness factor by 10 LOL


----------



## Kiti Williams (Aug 8, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Totally! They are banty Cochins who waddle like little old ladies in hoop dresses, cluck like mini foghorns, and lay eggs only slightly bigger than mini chocolate Easter eggs. Our other chickens are smarter and tougher, and lay better eggs, but these sweeties with their silky grey feathers follow me around just to chat with me.



I love chickens!


----------



## Misschief (Aug 8, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is imaginary. (We have no pets.)


----------



## DKing (Aug 8, 2020)

The one guy (actually girl) at the other end of the bar is playing the role of bouncer and staring out the front window waiting to pick a fight with any stranger that may try to enter the bar uninvited.  Another guy is passed out and snoring at my feet while the other two are on walkabout....although the fat one is probably just snoozing on his favorite chair on the deck.


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 9, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is wearing a Thunder Shirt and hiding under the covers all scared of the thunder.


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 9, 2020)

Girls and Cute chickens hanging out at the bar doing what they love best!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 9, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is a sloppy eater and getting food all over the floor


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 9, 2020)

After waiting over an hour for my door dash last night, i got up to grab a drink and the guy at the end of the bar ate my entire sandwich in one gulp


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 9, 2020)

I caught the girl at the end of the bar digging up cat poop.


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 10, 2020)

I drank a whole bottle of pinot noir while sitting at the end of the bar that looked and felt a lot like my couch!


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 10, 2020)

gardengeek said:


> I caught the girl at the end of the bar digging up cat poop.


----------



## Finnegan (Aug 10, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is looking at me, playing mind games, to convince me to give him treats.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 11, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar keeps following me into the bathroom


----------



## Adeliepenguin (Aug 11, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is humping his brother


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 11, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is getting his mouth washed out with soap


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 11, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is sleeping standing up because she's a dork.


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 13, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is passed out snoring


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 14, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is from the planet Zorg.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 14, 2020)

The girls at the end of the (roosting) bar are reminding me that it is past their snack time.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 15, 2020)

I went to someone else’s bar today to check on the new guy while they were on a day trip. 

the old gal was an old hand at things, but, as per usual, she forgot to grab the wet floor sign after she got excited to see me. The new guy, on the other hand, is so rude. He kept walking between my legs and getting caught in my skirt. Thankfully I’m used to that kind of abuse, one of my employees has been trying to kill me with that method for years.


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 15, 2020)

Its a strange bar where all sorts hang out, even garden gnomes who love to congregate under the tall bar stools, catching peanuts as the fall to the floor while looking up the ladies skirts!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 16, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is licking my husbands face!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 17, 2020)

The new girls at the end of the bar are figuring out which one gets which spot, so there is a fair amount of jostling going on. I get to see first-hand the reason we have expressions like "ruffled feathers," "hen-pecked," and "pecking order."


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 17, 2020)

That guy at the end of the bar is a real [email protected]$$


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 18, 2020)

The wild guy at the end of the bar tried to nip my leg. Meanie!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 18, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar needs to learn some manners - she just laid an egg right out in the middle of everything!


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 19, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar just spilled food all over the floor. Im too tired to clean it up so he better get eating...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 19, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is swishing his tail in everyone’s face


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 19, 2020)

That guy at the end of the bar thinks he's all that!  The cats meow?


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 19, 2020)

Just when I was getting ready to take a photo of a juvenile dove, the girl at the end of the bar came running out to kill the poor thing. My scream saved the day!


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 19, 2020)

Tell the girl at the end of the bar to stick to moles and mices!


----------



## Wendlebee (Aug 19, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar wears a pony tail.


----------



## gardengeek (Aug 20, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar never shuts up...always yapping!!!


----------



## Rick Jarvis (Aug 20, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar says there is a huge scary dinosaur in the front yard or maybe it's a leaf.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 2, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is grunting like a  pig!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 3, 2020)

The guys at the end of the bar are all sleeping whilst huddled up against one another.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 3, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is getting licked by some chick


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 7, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is breathing heavy and staring at me!


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 9, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is making really disgusting noises


----------



## earlene (Sep 9, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar is staring at me in frustration because I am using my laptop and not paying attention to her.  But when I put it down & put her on my lap, she runs off.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 9, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> After waiting over an hour for my door dash last night, i got up to grab a drink and the guy at the end of the bar ate my entire sandwich in one gulp



Is he still alive...lol?


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 10, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> Is he still alive...lol?


Well she is deaf. Good thing for her lol. But i am pretty sure she caught on to how mad i was lol. She did manage to leave the lettuce on the floor.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 27, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar keeps staring out the window at me, but cant see me because the hurricane shutters are still up.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 27, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar has eaten 2 cans of tuna food.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 27, 2020)

Piggie


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 27, 2020)

The guys at the end of the bar aren’t happy I enrolled in an online course. One in particular keeps sitting on my study materials! It’s getting hard to write legible notes when I have a cat taking up the entire table so I have to balance my tablet and notes on my lap.


----------



## earlene (Sep 27, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar.......

......... slept the day away yesterday

......... is curled up like a roly poly after another tiring day


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 27, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is licking furiously at nothing just the air!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 28, 2020)

The girls at the end of the bar are all sleeping now, but they had a dust-up earlier. We’ve just started free-ranging them from their two separate coops: two gray banty Cochins in one, and four white Rocks in the other.

So they all are allowed to roam the yard during the day now. The Rocks are double the size of the Cochins. But one of the Cochins made it known that she is The Boss. She puffed up and flapped at one of the big Rocks who came too close. That Rock ran squawking like Godzilla was chasing her. We laughed so hard we cried! Feisty little fluffy thing bossing that big ole chicken. 

When it got close to roosting time, that fierce little cochin herded those Rocks right back to their coop, too. Then she marched into her own and started telling me that it was snack time. No wonder they are all sacked out at the end of the bar now!


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 28, 2020)

AliOop said:


> The girls at the end of the bar are all sleeping now, but they had a dust-up earlier. We’ve just started free-ranging them from their two separate coops: two gray banty Cochins in one, and four white Rocks in the other.
> 
> So they all are allowed to roam the yard during the day now. The Rocks are double the size of the Cochins. But one of the Cochins made it known that she is The Boss. She puffed up and flapped at one of the big Rocks who came too close. That Rock ran squawking like Godzilla was chasing her. We laughed so hard we cried! Feisty little fluffy thing bossing that big ole chicken.
> 
> When it got close to roosting time, that fierce little cochin herded those Rocks right back to their coop, too. Then she marched into her own and started telling me that it was snack time. No wonder they are all sacked out at the end of the bar now!


Ha lol.you got your hands full


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 28, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is squinting at me cause shes mad at me


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 4, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is sleeping with his head in my husband‘s crotch!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm wondering what the girls at the end of the bar are doing tonight (we are away on vacation).


----------



## AliOop (Oct 26, 2020)

Last night, three girls at the end of the bar were being mean girls to the one that is at the bottom of the pecking order.  They would not let her into the coop, where it is lots warmer than out in the run. I waited till it was dark and then grabbed her off the outside roost, and put her onto one of the inside roosts.  She didn't get to huddle and be warm on the same bar with the other three, but at least she got to be inside. There was a bit of grumbling, but no brawling. Hopefully this will not have to be a nightly ritual throughout the winter!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 31, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is munching on a new bone right now. Shes super happy cause it has lots of crunchy bits on the outside and marrow on the inside. The other girl at the end of the bar keeps purposely knocking stuff off the table.


----------



## earlene (Oct 31, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar was chasing a cough drop around on the floor, tossing it up in the air and slapping it around.  Earlier she was doing somersaults frontwards, backwards & sideways.  She's quite the playful old gal.  

She is a great-grandmother after all - so that does make her an old gal, right?


----------



## Becky1024 (Oct 31, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar is napping on the couch with her head on a pillow.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 31, 2020)

The girl at the end of the bar doesnt realize that barking like a maniac at the kids next door doesnt make them want to play with her.

She is extremely friendly, really wants to play, but she is deaf. If she sees a rabbit and takes off, she wont hear me call her back.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 31, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> The girl at the end of the bar doesnt realize that barking like a maniac at the kids next door doesnt make them want to play with her.
> 
> She is extremely friendly, really wants to play, but she is deaf. If she sees a rabbit and takes off, she wont hear me call her back.


awwww you just wish you explain to them how to make friends, huh?


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 31, 2020)

I dont even know if she can hear herself lol. She does it to me when i come home from work, howling and barking like a nut.

The kids ball keeps going in my yard...she REALLY wants the ball lol. I know shes fine playing with the kids, but she can run like a race dog despite her age.


----------



## earlene (Nov 16, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar is lamenting her loss of freedom.  Gazing out upon the vast expanse of the horizan she is not allowed to wander at will, confined indoors or the screened-in porch unless on leash or someone accidentally leaves a door to outside ajar & she escapes to wander the great outdoors.


----------



## Zing (Nov 16, 2020)

My gal at the end of the bar also gazes out longingly upon the vast expanse where she is not allowed as the guy at the end of the bar constantly goes out to the vast expanse to relieve himself -- and she has to be constantly monitored before she reaches the door to the vast expanse.  On occasion, she has reached the vast expanse and has ended up with a social media following with postings on variations of "Which neighbor lost their gal at the end of the bar -- the one that is terrorizing the birds?"


----------



## Zing (Nov 22, 2020)

At the risk of sounding obscene....
The guy at the end of the bar will not stop licking the gal at the end of the bar's head.  And when he stops, the gal at the end of the bar will ask for more from the guy at the end of the bar.  The gal at the end of the bar and the guy at the end of the bar either need their own YouTube channel or to get a room....


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 22, 2020)

The guy at the end of the bar is liking her paws & cleaning her face.


----------



## Zing (Dec 23, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar is suddenly showing a whole new and quite unattractive side to her personality.  She's always been a skinny-minny and her doctor suggested her eating treats in addition to her meals.  Well.  Now she _only _wants treats and will not shut up about it, whining and crying until she gets a treat even with a quite full dinner plate.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 24, 2020)

Last night, the ladies at the end of the (roosting) bar went to bed earlier than normal due to the  cold. Last I checked, they had jammed themselves into a corner, beaks first, and refused to acknowledge my presence when I said goodnight. Kinda like teenagers.


----------



## mishmish (Dec 24, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar wants powdered freeze-dried chicken sprinkled on all of her wet food or she won't eat it.


----------



## earlene (Dec 30, 2020)

The gal at the end of the bar would rather not wear a sweater when bare-footin' through the snow to her Cat House looking for treats.  She's a real hoot, this gal.


----------



## Catscankim (Jan 4, 2021)

The girl at the end of the bar is barking and running in her sleep LOL


----------



## Zing (May 11, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar caused quite the commotion.  She left the end of the bar and the house -- against the rules.  Then I heard several crows caw and scream like I have never heard in my life and diving repeatedly into a tree top.  The noise was so loud that half the neighbors on the block spilled out.  Every neighbor had a different theory - it was the blue jay, no it was the squirrel.  But I knew, just knew, that the gal at the end of the bar was trouble -- and there she was, in the tree, climbing higher and higher, closer and closer to a crow's nest.
Every time gal leaves the house -- against the rules -- she creates new content on local social media living her secret life.  T.R.O.U.B.L.E!


----------



## earlene (May 21, 2021)

The Gal at the end of the bar keeps hunting for eggs!  Hey it's not Easter, Gal!

Yeah, yeah, she's in a harness AND on a leash, but still, those birds in the bush are irresistible, and stalking the last hold-out while slowly creeping up the branches she gets closer & closer.  Why is that bird staying in place?  OMG, it's a bird's nest!  Last hold-out birdie flees from the nest with a noisy Flap Flap Flap.  Of course Gal at the end of the bar must carefully inspect the nest for evidence of recently departed bird and what may have been left behind.... bird scent, feathers..... EGGS!   BABY BIRD EGGS!  YUMMMM!  So she noses around inside the nest, licks the eggs and gently takes one in her mouth and triumphantly departs.  A clean get-away!  While on gently stepping along the branches as if on a tight-wire, she chooses to eat the purloined egg. Mmm-MMM, Tasty!   Well, now, that was so tasty that Gal at the end of the bar decides to go back for another.  She turns around and once again gently takes into her mouth another warm, still somewhat soft bird's egg & departs yet again for another clean get-away.  But before she gets a chance to eat it, she drops it and the egg falls to the grass below and miraculously does not break.  She searches for it, but does not realize it is on the ground; she thinks it's still in the bush.

So while she searches among the branches of the bush, unable to find the missing egg, she is extracted from the bush by force, harness and all, and finally she finds the egg (with a little help from a friend) and eat it. And just as she is turning to go back for yet another, the extractor friend says, "That's it, Gal, you've had enough, let's go back to the bar", and they do, where she silently stares longingly at the bush.

Once the Gal is back at the end of the bar, the neighborhood birds mount a dive-bombing campaign against the Gal at the end of the bar because, of course, they are incensed by her blatant attack and theft and devouring of their offspring.  However, in spite of their outrage, they are quite cautious, not getting close enough to do damage. I suspect that they realize that by dive-bombing this excellent huntress (the Gal at the end of the bar), they are taking their lives into their own hands.  It seems these angry birds have taken into account the skills of the Gal at the end of the bar, doing a sort of risk-benefit analysis and have adjusted their attack to reduce the risk of being her next meal. After all, how often does one see a Gal in a harness on a leash who can hunt, catch and then wantonly devour not only birds, and their offspring, but chipmunks as well.


----------



## AliOop (May 28, 2021)

The gal and guy at the end of the bar are standing guard while their young 'uns peck at the grass. 

*_technically these aren't ours, but this particular couple likes to use our yard for their drying off spot. Here's a shot from a few weeks ago of mama with eight of their ten new babies._


----------



## KimW (May 31, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is lounging on the front lawn without a care in the world, while everyone around her is working away.


----------



## Tara_H (May 31, 2021)

When I got out of the bath, the gal at the end of the bar was in bed with my husband    But then she wandered off to look for a snack and I reclaimed my spot.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

The Stray Gal @ the end of the the Bar' was thankful to be taken in & loved.
This is the smartest cat ive had' she loves playing "Fetch" wadded up paper ball' or anything she finds then its playtime' I throw her toy & she will retrieves it, she also gives me Hi Five's Paw Tap' On Request.


----------



## KimW (May 31, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> The Stray Gal @ the end of the the Bar' was thankful to be taken in & loved.
> This is the smartest cat ive had' she loves playing "Fetch" wadded up paper ball' or anything she finds then its playtime' I throw her toy & she will retrieves it, she also gives me Hi Five's Paw Tap' On Request.


Oh, what a precious kitty.  I also had a kitty that would play fetch.  They're so fun.  Have you named the "Stray Gal"?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

p


KimW said:


> Oh, what a precious kitty.  I also had a kitty that would play fetch.  They're so fun.  Have you named the "Stray Gal"?


Her name in the beginning was Tom Tom cause I "thought she was a he. I just call her little kitty' She fully grow & the most sweetest cat.
Then Ive got a huge white cat he's beautiful w/ long hair & eyes as blue as can be.  Looks can be deceiving' ( pretty is' is pretty does ) he's a hunter that kills everything he can hunt down. He will attack w/ out being provoked just for the thrill of sinking his huge claws into you. I think he a little wired up wrong, lol .


----------



## VikingChick (May 31, 2021)

One gal at the end of the bar is yelling at the TV. [PG-13 warning] The other girl at the end of the bar loves being between my husbands legs.....


----------



## AliOop (Jun 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> The gal at the end of the bar is lounging on the front lawn without a care in the world, while everyone around her is working away.
> View attachment 58062


Supervising the household help is SUCH hard work!


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is still getting used to the furniture re-arrangement in the front bar-room but at last has discovered she now has her own personalized perch and window view all her own.  It took her a couple of days to notice, but when she did, she curled up in the sunshine for a few minutes before coming to cuddle up and share her warmth and love with me.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jun 2, 2021)

I beat the guy at the end of the bar to death, with a single, well-aimed hit.


Spoiler








(Not so sure if moths count as “pets”, since our cohabitation relationship is not exactly to mutual delight.)


----------



## KimW (Jun 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I beat the guy at the end of the bar to death, with a single, well-aimed hit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


RO - you got me.  I didn't see the "spoiler" so I didn't realize you were talking about a moth!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 2, 2021)

KimW said:


> RO - you got me.  I didn't see the "spoiler" so I didn't realize you were talking about a moth!


Ditto' now I know. lol


----------



## Catscankim (Jun 11, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar is giving me the finger!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 11, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar still comes back into the house to use the 'facilities', even though there's a whole garden which the other gals find quite acceptable for that purpose!


----------



## earlene (Jun 11, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The gal at the end of the bar still comes back into the house to use the 'facilities', even though there's a whole garden which the other gals find quite acceptable for that purpose!


Totally!  Even when traveling, the gal at the end of the bar won't use the bushes like the random guy at the end of the bar is wont to do.  So fastidious!


----------



## KimW (Jun 11, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is waiting on the front porch for her contractor boyfriend to arrive for today's work.   When he does arrive she'll sing him songs that the whole village can hear.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 18, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is very glad her favourite indulgence is back in season!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KimW (Jun 18, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The gal at the end of the bar is very glad her favourite indulgence is back in season!


AWE!!!  What's this one's name, please?  And, what is her indulgence?  The purple flowers or laying out in the grass?  She's SO pretty.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 18, 2021)

KimW said:


> AWE!!!  What's this one's name, please?  And, what is her indulgence?  The purple flowers or laying out in the grass?  She's SO pretty.


This is Luna - she's very ladylike but she LOVES freshly picked catnip (the purple flowers)


----------



## earlene (Jun 19, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar thumped up against the wall, causing me to rush over to check she was okay.  As I peered through the glass, I saw her proudly carrying a winged creature in her mouth.

WARNING: Read on ONLY if you are strong of stomach and NOT easily QUEASY.  The nature of the beast is what it is.

I rushed back for my phone to document the damage.  Upon my return, she tried to dart inside with little birdie, but I was able to block her, whereupon she carried her prize back to a shady area where she began batting it around a bit to be sure of its demise.  Soon thereafter she attacked her prey with vigor, plucking feathers as adeptly as my paternal grandmother, bit it's head off & tore into it's meaty insides.  All that was left when she was done devouring her well-earned meal, was the head & several feathers, and  of course, the need to lick blood off her deceptively dainty claws. To prevent flies congregating at our front entry, I buried the head as she gave it not a second thought, but stretched out on the concrete path, soaking in the warmth and afterglow of a successful hunt.

The video documentation is too graphic to share here where baby chicks and baby rabbits abound, therefore I shall keep them to myself.


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 19, 2021)

Spoiler: Earlene said






earlene said:


> All that was left when she was done devouring her well-earned meal, was the head & several feathers








Spoiler: Then I said



Funny, all our gals leave behind is the feathers and a specific but unidentified wobbly thing.  My husband is generally the one on wobbly thing removal duty...


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar keeps following me into the bathroom…


----------



## AliOop (Jun 21, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> The guy at the end of the bar keeps following me into the bathroom…


How do I unsee this picture???


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

AliOop said:


> How do I unsee this picture???



I deleted it  I thought it was hilarious and it got a lot of laughs on social media. I don’t think it violated any forum rules, but after I posted I decided I would delete it if anyone seemed bothered. Sorry Alioop.


----------



## AliOop (Jun 21, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> I deleted it  I thought it was hilarious and it got a lot of laughs on social media. I don’t think it violated any forum rules, but after I posted I decided I would delete it if anyone seemed bothered. Sorry Alioop.


Nah, I wasn't offended and was actually trying to joke back in the same vein of off-beat humor. Sorry it didn't come across that way!!


----------



## KimW (Jun 21, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar left behind her mid-day snack (cheese no less!) to run out the door and greet her FedEx boyfriend.  Today, instead of the usual milkbone dog treat, he brought her a REAL bone.  I wonder if this means they're engaged?


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Nah, I wasn't offended and was actually trying to joke back in the same vein of off-beat humor. Sorry it didn't come across that way!!



 I thought you might be joking  Sometimes I have trouble distinguishing between appropriate jokes and inappropriate jokes, so I get paranoid. What the heck, I’ll put the photo back up for the cat lovers out there…


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2021)

Last night the gal at the end of the bar was so restless, we had to do a walkabout after dark. She was on the prowl for a tasty morsel, stuck her nose in among the bushes and came out with a cicada.  Now I know cicadas are a good protein source and not an uncommon meal, but gag me.  Well each to her own and who am I to interfere with the nature of the beast?  She chowed down on that cicada, but still left a bit behind and went looking for those illusive lights that kept flitting around the yard.  Together we prowled the front, the back and then out front again as it got darker and darker and more tiny lights kept flitting about catching her eye.  At last she began to chase them, wiggling her cute little butt and pouncing on them, jumping them, pawing at them, eating them.  Again and again.  What does a Lightening Bug taste like, my dear?  No answer; I'm too busy chasing after more!  

I finally had to pick her up and carry her inside, closing the secondary entry door so she wouldn't ring the doorbell to let me know she wanted back outside, and bribe her with more active play followed by a sedate meal to get her to settle down and relax.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 26, 2021)

I’m “babysitting” 2 guys and 3 gals.

The baby boy keeps asking to play but I don’t know how while the old lady just keeps following me (as she has since I met her 7 years ago). The girls I do know how to play with want nothing to do with me (even though I’ve known them most of their lives). And that ******* over there? He’s lucky I’m braver than my husband or he might not eat for 2 weeks.


(two dogs, I’ve never lived with a dog. Two cats, I’ve had several of those. One bird who has been posturing at the cage entrance - he opens the door - but I think he’s starting to remember me as the one who does actually feed him even if I’m still scared of being bit)


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 28, 2021)

An update:

the 50lb toddler won’t let me get comfortable. He saw me with his daddy’s blanket and tried to break the recliner to cuddle with it. So I sat on the floor with him. We went outside for a bit but he heard thunder. I can’t feel my lap.

He adapted well to his new thunder shirt and I’m sure the blanket is helping. He’s not as bad as my husband had to deal with the past few nights. It’s too wet for the neighbors to light m80s


----------



## Zing (Jun 28, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> The guy at the end of the bar keeps following me into the bathroom…


Okay, this just went into a totally new direction.  I am lmfao!
Our gal at the end of the bar likes to get into the shower when I get out of the shower (nope, no photo documentation here, nope nope nope!! nothing to un-see here!).


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

Zing said:


> Okay, this just went into a totally new direction.  I am lmfao!
> Our gal at the end of the bar likes to get into the shower when I get out of the shower (nope, no photo documentation here, nope nope nope!! nothing to un-see here!).



This would be hilarious if there was at least some shred of evidence, I mean, even just a YouTube video… Funny story Zing, I believe you


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar isn’t having as much fun as we are


----------



## FragranceGuy (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes, we blow dry wet cats! Low heat, of course, but we guarantee that your cat will be twice as feisty! GUARANTEED!!! If your cat isn’t feisty enough we’ll rectify it PRONTO! Pre/Post photos available…


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 1, 2021)

I am terribly petrified of spiders, so imagine my dismay at the gal at the end of the bar that just sat there gleefully preening herself as I had to hunt down a large eight-legged creepy crawler on crack.

I guess I am kinda glad she didn't get up off the chair since I didn't know what kind of spider it was. The porch is very dimly lit, it could have been a brown recluse. But I am still annoyed that she didn't even bat a whisker at it LOL.

I have never seen a spider run so fast. It kept darting around and running for shadows. It was CRAZY!! And it was big! Rest assured, it is dead. I'm not going to sleep well tonight nonetheless. 

I broke a lease and moved out of an apartment in Philly once because of spiders LOL. I kept calling management over them and they did nothing. I used to knock on my neighbor across the hall door to have her husband come over and kill them for me (I am really *that* afraid of spiders). One time I trapped one in an overturned glass. I sprayed wd-40 in it with the little straw and it still didn't die LOL. By the time he got there, it had a long hairy arm stuck out of the bottom and wrapped up around the outside of the glass. He's like "sorry chicka, you gotta find someone else for THIS one". The same day I had a friend coming over to fix my car. He says "awww, I gotta kill a itty bitty spider for you". Ok, so it took the two of us to kill the darned thing: me to lift the glass with my mechanic friend on the ready with a sneaker to kill it LOL. We were both terrified of it. I was in a new apartment in two weeks.

Be proud...I actually killed this one tonight LOL. All by myself LOL.


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 1, 2021)

*shudder*

I also can't stand spiders, but luckily none of the spiders here are dangerous and all the gals in the bar enjoy snacking on them, so we're not excessively troubled.  I couldn't imagine living somewhere that has spiders that bite!

Edit:  the gal at the end of the bar just sat down next to me and decided I'm not allowed touch her with my left hand  
Right hand - yep that's good, purr purr.  Left hand - imma slap this!


----------



## Catscankim (Jul 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> *shudder*
> 
> I also can't stand spiders, but luckily none of the spiders here are dangerous and all the gals in the bar enjoy snacking on them, so we're not excessively troubled.  I couldn't imagine living somewhere that has spiders that bite!
> 
> ...


Kinda like “exactly two scraches on my upturned belly or i will kill you”


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jul 1, 2021)

I have nothing against spiders (at least nothing that helps). Spider webs that caught dust are meh, but all in all I see the eight-legged as allies against the six-legged beasts that _really do_ annoy me. That said, the specimens around here are by far not as scary as those in a tropical climate.


----------



## KimW (Jul 20, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is ready...


----------



## KimW (Jul 20, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar has gone outside to survey her domain for the evil ground squirrel and rabbits which haunt her dreams...


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 20, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Tell me what your pet is doing right now, but call it
> 
> The guy at the end of the bar is....
> 
> The guy at the end of the bar is licking the chair.


The guy at the end of the bar is sleeping on our freshly made bed.


----------



## Tara_H (Jul 27, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar thinks it's annoying when I stroke her cheek, but even more annoying when I stop!


----------



## earlene (Jul 29, 2021)

The Gal at the End of the Bar got soaked.  I told her the lightening and thunder meant she'd get soaked if she insisted on gallivanting, but did she listen?  I brought her in, she ate, and insisted on going back out.  I even sat outside with her for a few minutes as the thunder rolled, but when the big drops started, I came back inside; she didn't.  She took off to explore or whatever.

At one point, while rescuing cushions, throw pillows & throw rugs from the downpour on the Catio, I spied her dashing for shelter under the neighbor's portico.  Repeatedly I called to her, but she was not inclined to make a dash back through the deluge.  Some time later when the sky stopped flooding the neighborhood, she was pacing the ledge along her porch, cat-calling for attention.  I had to get my garden shoes & go get her because she wasn't willing to hop down into the wet grass and come inside on her own.

Her outdoor obsession is really quite funny at times.  Lately (the past couple of weeks, I guess), the Gal at the End of the Bar has taken to ringing the doorbell and running off!  The gall of that Gal!  Is she trying to get back at me for cutting her off at Closing Time? (Closing Time is when it gets really dark out and I cut off her access to the doorbell that she uses to let me know she wants to exit the front door and go outside.)  So now she goes to the other door (that leads to Catio - screened-in porch) and rings it, then turns and heads elsewhere (often not to another exit, but just elsewhere.)  Is it just to show her displeasure that I won't let her out in the middle of the night?  Or is there some other message?  I think it is the former.  Or maybe she just likes seeing me at her beck and call.


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 4, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar got a new hairbrush today and thoroughly enjoyed being pampered!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 5, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The gal at the end of the bar got a new hairbrush today and thoroughly enjoyed being pampered!
> 
> View attachment 59842



That looks like our guy!  What brush does he like; we've tried so many but all are uncomfortable because  his fur is so sleek and thin.

The guy at the end off the bar.....is having a hissy fit over his healthy dinner and climbed inside the recliner chair to pout!


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 5, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> What brush does he like; we've tried so many but all are uncomfortable because his fur is so sleek and thin.


This is the new one: Double Sided Soft Brush 13cm | Pet Experts based in Ireland

Normally we use a soft nylon one which she loves, but it doesn't do a great job on the undercoat.  This new one seems just right; I was a bit uncertain about the metal side because her coat isn't very thick, but I just used it very gently and she got all blissed out


----------



## Susie (Aug 6, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar is looking out into Her Dark Domain (the back yard) watching for nocturnal invaders so she may slay them in a manner Most Foul. Alas, not one will open The Portal to All She Surveys (sliding glass door) for her to end The Travesty of the Invasion of The Others (feral cats that are part of our city's Catch Neuter Release program, also the family of opossums).  She is Most Vocal regarding her displeasure of this Foul Circumstance! Thank goodness our bedroom is on the other side of the house, and so only her mother (my daughter) hears!


----------



## earlene (Sep 29, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar has an extremely persistent suitor.  No amount of hissing at him or attempted slaps or scratch attempts will deter his constant pursuit.  He even has tried ingratiating himself to those whom she loves, first sidling up to the man of the house for several days and later to me.  He made us sympathetic and friendly toward him because he is so friendly & affectionate.  He's also quite handsome, as well as pretty darned big.  As guys at the end of the bar go, he's a hunk!  His name is Ozzy and he lives only 2 doors down around the corner from the bar.

Ozzy has tried in the past to make friends with the gal at the end of the bar, but she has always rebuffed him.  Up until about a month ago, he seemed to accept that.  Maybe he had another gal or some buddies to hang with, but now he seems to only care for Ms Kitty Baby, wooing her at all hours, stalking her everywhere she goes, trying to get into the Catio when she is there, lounging on the front steps when she's out front, drinking her water.  It never ends.

The worst part is that he broke into our house by tearing the screen loose on our brand new screen door to the Catio.  And he's done it twice, even though the bar owner repaired the screen.  I saw him do it the second time.  So a grating was put up, but Ozzy won't take no for an answer and tore the screen again, even though the grating won't let him through.  Now he has torn the screen 4 times trying to get in.  Next up is a plexiglass window covering so he can't reach the screen, but I fear it's going to require coverings on all over our screens once he realizes he can't get in through that one.  

Earlier I looked out the window and he was following her as she was trying to get away from him, so I geared up to go rescue her and she came running, turning back toward him once to pat at him with her claws bared and her hair raised in attack mode.  He kept on coming.  I picker her up, securely in the safety of the bar behind closed doors & went back to sit on the steps to have a heart-to-heart with Ozzy, the Silver Stalker.  Yeah he's got a silver coat; he's quite the flashy dude.  As soon as he sidled up to me for a cuddle, I grabbed him up, held him securely and marched him home to his Lady.  Now, it had occurred to me that maybe things weren't well at home and perhaps he was out cattin' around and looking for a new home because there was an illness or other change at home that made him feel abandoned or unwelcome.  No illness apparently, but he sure tried to get away as I neared the house.  He really didn't want to go home, but his Lady took him in and apologized for his behavior.  Apparently Ozzy is notorious for his screen damage as I saw the evidence on their screen door as well.

Oh well, he's home now for a little while at least and the gal at the end of the bar is once again peacefully ensconced on her usual stool (throne).  After having a nice snack she's now dozing.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 29, 2021)

earlene said:


> The gal at the end of the bar has an extremely persistent suitor.  No amount of hissing at him or attempted slaps or scratch attempts will deter his constant pursuit.  He even has tried ingratiating himself to those whom she loves, first sidling up to the man of the house for several days and later to me.  He made us sympathetic and friendly toward him because he is so friendly & affectionate.  He's also quite handsome, as well as pretty darned big.  As guys at the end of the bar go, he's a hunk!  His name is Ozzy and he lives only 2 doors down around the corner from the bar.
> 
> Ozzy has tried in the past to make friends with the gal at the end of the bar, but she has always rebuffed him.  Up until about a month ago, he seemed to accept that.  Maybe he had another gal or some buddies to hang with, but now he seems to only care for Ms Kitty Baby, wooing her at all hours, stalking her everywhere she goes, trying to get into the Catio when she is there, lounging on the front steps when she's out front, drinking her water.  It never ends.
> 
> ...


That's a lot going on in your bar!  

Our local bar is much quieter, although one of the gals met a chicken and was very confused as to why it was on my lap being hand-fed!


----------



## LynetteO (Sep 29, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar is gazing out the window, pining for his girl to return.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 29, 2021)

Aaawww, this thread makes me wish I had a dog again... 

The closest thing here are the occasional spider that sometimes comes through the front door. It doesn`t even care that two giant feet are *standing right there*. All I get is a snort, and a tiny voice saying: _"do you call that big? Pffff...."_ And off it goes, like it is owning the place.

I am one of those that never kills a spider (or bugs in general), instead I scoop them up, carry them out the door.
And with the voice of Apu from the Simpsons I bid them farewell with a gentle _"Thank you, come again..."_
Because I know they will, those sneaky things! 🕷🕸


----------



## earlene (Oct 1, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar got so fed up with the Hunk at the other end of the bar stalking and harassing her, that she beat him up today.  He is easily twice her size, but that gal's got the moves!  Hair was flying all over the place in clumps.  I think she took a hunk out of him.  And he still wouldn't leave!  The Bar Owner and the Bartender both told him quite harshly to GET OUT of here.  We turned out the lights & locked the doors, but he merely retreated to wait under a bush a few feet beyond the door.  Even after spraying down the steps to the door with Vinegar, he just stuck out there waiting for her to come back out.  She had to spend the night inside the bar just to get a little peace.

The gal is fine, no tender spots and not a scratch on her, but she was pretty darned irritated that he is cramping her style so much and that she's the one who had to be sequestered inside with so much daylight left, instead of him having to go to jail.  Life is so unfair!


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 1, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar does not realize that she can destroy the blinds if she wants to. She just sits there motionless and barks between the blind slats, while exerting zero energy.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 1, 2021)

My protector


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 2, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar....has to have all of his teeth removed!  

But what an incredibly lucky cat he is!  We fostered him all during the pandemic; he was a 5 month old trap and neuter feral who was about to be returned to the feral colony. But an observant woman saw signs of socialization in him, and sent him to us after we just finished fostering a mom and kittens. He adapted so well, and was our young teenager's solace during the lockdown.  He hates being held, but knows when she needs him and tolerates it.

He would have died a long, painful slow death due to stomatitis, auto-immune tooth resorption, and yet another gum disease from fleas (cat scratch fever). Antibiotics cured the cat scratch, and the stomatitis is early stage enough so it's likely after all teeth are removed he won't need any life-long prednisone.

In California we have fleas all year around. And I now have reservations about feeding feral since they don't receive flea meds. The feline dentist says 90% of the rescue cats (mostly abandoned or feral) cats he sees have these serious gum issues...and they'll live in pain.


----------



## Susie (Oct 2, 2021)

The gal at the end of the bar just got insulted that I turned on the light in the living room. Her human (my child) is working nights right now, so the gal at the end of the bar comes out into the living room to sleep while waiting for "the human that feeds". However, she prefers total darkness for that, and objects every step she takes toward her room. She has quite the vocabulary for a properly raised gal. And can almost speak human. "Mrow, now, rrowrr, rowr, rrrroooom, mrown, row...." as she stalks into the room with the bed. Her every step is accompanied by a word. And if she gets fussed at for demanding to go outside when "the human that feeds" is not home, then she stalks off cursing our very existence. However, we have the weapon of mass destruction on our side...the mighty can of air!


----------



## earlene (Oct 2, 2021)

Our gal at the end of the bar, never once rang the door bell to go out this morning & we've been up since sometime after 4am.  She wandered in that restless way that she has, but ventured only as far as to sit by the different doors.  For a bit she sat peering out at the dog and his person across the street, as well as sniffing at the screens on the Catio, but if she truly wanted out, she would have rung the bell.  So she remains sequestered apparently of her own volition.

She had a long cool drink, the most I've ever seen her drink at one sitting even in the height of summer, snacked on some treats and toddle off to take a nap, after which I went out and purchased a new hose nozzle so I can menacingly & forcefully direct water at the stalker the next time I see him.  Everyone here at the bar has had enough of this bully.


----------



## Tara_H (Oct 27, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar doesn't care if his name's not on the list, he wants to come in!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 18, 2021)

The guy at the end of the bar has more energy than when I babysat him. He was like a 2 year old with Mountain Dew. He is now a 2 year old with cocaine. He is supposed to be a 2 year old spring(er spaniel). He’s seriously more spring than dog


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2021)

BattleGnome said:


> The guy at the end of the bar has more energy than when I babysat him. He was like a 2 year old with Mountain Dew. He is now a 2 year old with cocaine. He is supposed to be a 2 year old spring(er spaniel). He’s seriously more spring than dog



I had a springer spaniel. She was more spring than dog until just past her 2nd birthday. Then she became a lap dog that we had to go throw the ball/stick/whatever was handy for hours a day to exercise so she wouldn't get fat.


----------



## Zing (Feb 25, 2022)

FragranceGuy said:


> This would be hilarious if there was at least some shred of evidence, I mean, even just a YouTube video… Funny story Zing, I believe you





Our gal at the end of the bar loves the tub when we're done showering.  I think she prefers hunting for her water over drinking from her dish.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 25, 2022)

The guy at the end of the bar is standing on my leg, drooling, watching me eat


----------



## Catscankim (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Marsi (Aug 10, 2022)

The guy at the end of the bar is a tea-drinker!
I see him, sometimes, sitting on the table, slurping up MY tea.
He gets frustrated when I leave the tea-strainer in, and has taken to tossing it to the floor before he drinks


----------



## earlene (Aug 12, 2022)

My gal at the end of the bar has also sipped my tea, but caffeine is bad for Kitty Babies, so I don't let her have any.

She has found a new favorite spot to view the world from when visiting granddaughter, son & DIL.  My son converted their one-car garage into an office and he put a big window where the garage door used to be, so she has a view of a lot more of the neighborhood from that windowsill. 

So she has a new bar to hang out in, called the 'Garage Bar & Grill'


----------



## Marsi (Aug 12, 2022)

earlene said:


> My gal at the end of the bar has also sipped my tea, but caffeine is bad for Kitty Babies, so I don't let her have any.


Thank you for your concern for the fur baby Earlene 

I also react to caffeine, so the tea at the end of the day (when he wants some) is probably nothing more than lightly flavoured water 

(I use one tea scoop, in my tea-strainer with a handle, for the whole day)


----------



## earlene (Aug 13, 2022)

Marsi said:


> Thank you for your concern for the fur baby Earlene
> 
> I also react to caffeine, so the tea at the end of the day (when he wants some) is probably nothing more than lightly flavoured water
> 
> (I use one tea scoop, in my tea-strainer with a handle, for the whole day)


I edited my post to correct a misspelled word & added the photo I had wanted to include, but was having transfer issues at the time.

Kudos on keeping your caffeine consumption so low!  

I have tried over the years, and my most successful result was being able to eliminate coffee from my diet, but I still need my caffeine in the mornings, and my morning tea usually packs a wallop.

I do miss my gal at the end of the bar, though.  We've been apart for 3 weeks now & will be re-united tomorrow night, so that's good.  I hope she doesn't give me the cold shoulder too badly!


----------



## Shirley-D (Aug 15, 2022)

The guy at the endo of the bar is racing across open green fields with the wind in his fur chasing rabbits...no he is not. He is old and arthritic and fast asleep on the rug. But I know he is doing this in his dreams because his legs are flapping, and he is making soft "woof woof" sounds. He has never caught anything in his life, but maybe he does in his dreams.

ETA I love him so much it will break my heart when he goes to Heaven.


----------



## earlene (Aug 20, 2022)

The gal at the end of the bar is so happy to be back in her own hometown bar!  Although the pouring rain is making her a bit forelorn.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 13, 2022)

The gal at the end of the bar killed a lizard today and its detached tail is still wriggling


----------



## Catscankim (Thursday at 9:50 PM)

The gal at the end of the bar purrs so loudly that you can hear her from the other room.


----------

